# tarjeta de potencia



## miguelutp (Dic 18, 2005)

buenas a todos , soy nuevo en este foro y se poco de electronica pero mi aficion a los carros me   ha hecho interesar mucho por la electronica y robotica.
tengo una consulta sobre una tarjeta de potencia que me maneje motores de 24v y 12 v  lo mas pequeño posible ,que podria usar ?

porfavor me gustaria sus respuestas  gracias....


----------



## MaMu (Dic 19, 2005)

Que tipo de motores? DC o PaP?

Saludos.


----------



## miguelutp (Dic 19, 2005)

hola, los motores son dc ,pero me interesaria los pap .

los motores que uso son con reductores para que tengan fuerza


----------



## Raflex (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola, puedes utilizar un puente H de national semiconductors, su numero de parte es el LMD1825, en la pagina del fabricante encuentras su hoja de datos, este puente H te sirve para los motores de DC y para motores de pasos bipolares.


----------

